

Any HN readers in Florence, Italy? - johnedwards

Just moved to Florence, Italy, for a job. Any HN readers around?
======
duiker101
From experience, Italy is not the best place for hackers. I had to move out to
find a decent job. There might be something in Milan or Rome but other way is
really hard. Anyway, buon divertimento!

------
ryduh
We _were_ there for two weeks about a week ago. You're living in a lovely
city!

